# Your Wives choice of panties? What do you prefer?



## ilovemywife38d (Jul 31, 2017)

Just curious about this my wife only wears thongs all day everyday 

How do you guys feel about that? 

What is your preference ?

What does your wife choice ? 

Just thought i would ask this question just to see the response i would get


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Something provocative!

Anything other than granny panties!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife goes for whatever is comfortable.

I go for removing them.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I prefer none but if she has to.....sigh....

Black panties. Nothing to fancy, just form fitting and it drives me to distraction!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

My Momma use to tell me when I was a preteen and teen that the purpose of panties was to protect your clothes from body waste material. If thats the case then those thongs between your butt givibg your a serious wedgy serve no purpose whatsoever. May as well wear nothing.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

thefam said:


> My Momma use to tell me when I was a preteen and teen that the purpose of panties was to protect your clothes from body waste material. If thats the case then those thongs between your butt givibg your a serious wedgy serve no purpose whatsoever. *May as well wear nothing*.


And there's the right answer!


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

She only wears VS v-strings. She hates other undies. I love 'em. I'm always peeking behind her jeans to see what color she's wearing. She doesn't wear undies to bed..


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> And there's the right answer!


LOL. Im not opposed to wearing nothing as a means of arousal for my hubby on a date or even to just text him and let him know "im being a bad girl. Im not wearing panties." But im that woman who would then trip and fall and the whole world would know.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*More concisely, I do not really like thongs! 

Just give my woman something relatively skimpy that I can slowly and provocatively pull down with my teeth!*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

thefam said:


> LOL. Im not opposed to wearing nothing as a means of arousal for my hubby on a date or even to just text him and let him know "im being a bad girl. Im not wearing panties." *But im that woman who would then trip and fall and the whole world would know*.


Ah, yes..

But, then half of this gendered world would show glee, show delight.
As you went low, went bottoms up, the males would endeavor, would enjoy this rare, but beautiful sight.

I know, I am bad.
But am consistent, in that same aforementioned endeavor.

Women have the God given gifts, men have the matching eyes. Aye! :grin2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The Typist has left the room. 
He has class, the departed Martian preferring to loom.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Wives wear panties?!?!? Nobody told me (or my wife for that matter)!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ah, on panties.

Panties for life, Oh Yes, please! 

Never, Oh, Never replace them with something that Depends.
Depends on something that anticipates, girds for, the bladder tickles, the kidneys spasms, pain in the ureter.
And when the adjoined sphincter now fails to hold firm that excreta.
Whether it stays or hits the floor is now a well positioned back up, and on it....it Depends.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I buy plain black cotton bikini panties for my wife. Easily available and pretty cheap. Her clothes may not last long around me, anyway. Interestingly, cheap panties can be surprisingly tough to tear off her. 

As someone alluded, it's not the packaging that matters. It's the package.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

It doesn't much matter to me. If we have date night, she's either not wearing them because she knows I think that's sexy, or she slips them to me at some point during the night, because she thinks that's sexy.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Back in the day I would say commando but after a few kids that gets kind of disgusting so I like the low cut bikini panties.


----------



## DaveinOC (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't really have a preference but if I must choose my least favorites 3 types I would have to say thong, satin and fullback.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

NO granny panties! NONE!


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

clean!


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Love her ass in thongs. She wears them almost all the time.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I prefer none but if she has to.....sigh....
> 
> Black panties. Nothing to fancy, just form fitting and it drives me to distraction!


This - black panties, black bra, black tights.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Being British, we call them knickers. Wifey parading about in good quality knickers from M&S does the trick. Much prefer the look of full backed knickers rather than thongs but honestly, anything half decent works!


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

My wife has a variety she wears, I do like the ones that show about the pants!


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

i don't know what my wife prefers. i never see 'em.

low cut bikini or boyfriend briefs look good on her, from what i remember


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Back again. How about none with only a sexy nighty on.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I like boy shorts, personally. My wife is hippy and curvy, so they look great on her!

G-strings... no thanks.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I think I've only ever seen a couple of women in g strings where it actually had any flattery.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WilliamM said:


> I buy plain black cotton bikini panties for my wife. Easily available and pretty cheap. Her clothes may not last long around me, anyway. Interestingly, cheap panties can be surprisingly tough to tear off her.
> 
> As someone alluded, it's not the packaging that matters. It's the package.


Yet in one unique country, it's not the package that matters, but the packaging - especially after it has been soiled by the package!!!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The packaging is part of the experience. Silk is your friend.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

thefam said:


> My Momma use to tell me when I was a preteen and teen that the purpose of panties was to protect your clothes from body waste material. If thats the case then those thongs between your butt givibg your a serious wedgy serve no purpose whatsoever. May as well wear nothing.


1. They are quite comfy.
2. Thong pantiliners take care of any issues.
3. They indeed serve a purpose-no panty lines!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Personally, I find my wife quite attractive in anything she wears, or nothing at all. But, I am a cotton type of guy. Cotton panties are quite nice. A nice cotton gown or pajamas to go with it and I find her quite adorable and I just want to ravish her. 

As much as I like frills and lace, it's just not my favorite. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Good lord.

A guy with only 3 posts to his name - two about Viagra and how his supposed wife likes his 'hardness,' and who has his supposed wife's BRA SIZE in his screen name - wants to know what kind of panties everyone's wife prefers to wear. 

Somewhere, there's a bunch of neanderthal college boys in some frat house drinking beer from funnels and laughing their asses off at us.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

It is a nice bra size.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> A guy with only 3 posts to his name - two about Viagra and how his supposed wife likes his 'hardness,' and who has his supposed wife's BRA SIZE in his screen name - wants to know what kind of panties everyone's wife prefers to wear.
> 
> Somewhere, there's a bunch of neanderthal college boys in some frat house drinking beer from funnels and laughing their asses off at us.


:toast: :iagree:


----------



## ken_24 (Dec 13, 2017)

ilovemywife38d said:


> Just curious about this my wife only wears thongs all day everyday
> 
> How do you guys feel about that?
> 
> ...


Personally, I like it when my fiancée surprises me with a thong under her sundress when we walk around town. It adds a certain sensuality knowing that she's barely covered. I like it when she accentuates her beautiful buttocks.


----------

